# Dang woodticks



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Seems like every spring I go for a hike through the junipers and scrub oak, then find a dang woodtick burrowing down through my clothes on its way down to some skin. :evil: Yesterday, I spotted a half dozen of the disgusting things crawling around on my pants trying to find their way in. I hate those blood-sucking, disease-carrying things.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I hate those things. I once had 7 of them on me during a southern utah rifle deer hunt and had one get imbedded into my inner thigh on day 2 of a 3 day camping trip out in the west desert. I carved it out with my knife. ya, that one hurt a little.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I could tell you about my first encounter with the little vampires, but it would get sent to the gut pile. And no, there were no pictures.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

There aren't many critters that creep me out, but ticks are definitely one of them. Tick inspections were a regular routine when I was a kid, so I've got a bag full of disgusting stories.

I lived in a place a few years back that was surrounded by box elder trees that were heavily infested. The dang things would rain down on anybody coming in or out of the yard. I had an English setter at the time and the poor thing was constantly picking them up. But with her heavy coat, we often wouldn't find a couple until they were gorged with blood. Amazing nobody got lime disease. And yes, we sprayed them, several times, but it didn't seem to make a difference. And tick collars for the dog? What a waste of cash.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I use a concentrate that I mix- has permithrin in it. Most horse fly sprays have that as an ingredient. It is based off of a certain mum plant . It is a nuero toxin to bugs. A little spray on my pants or whatever and no ticks . If I put it on a pack or something that I am not going to wash it's good up to 3 weeks.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> I've got a bag full of disgusting stories.


 :shock: I believe this is what Loke was referring to, and left unsaid.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice... we used to see a lot of them in California from running around in the scrub oak and grassy pastures behind our house but I never had one get embedded. I've not had an issue on my dogs or anything here either yet but I'm sure it'll happen eventually.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've always lucked out with most of the parasitic creepy crawlies. Mosquitos don't like my blood, never had ticks, or lice. No scabies.

I'm pretty surprised, too. I spend a lot of time ducking through scrub oak, reeds, willows, and tall grasses in the warm seasons.

The only things that really enjoy giving me a chomp are spiders. I think I got a poisonous one a couple of weeks ago. Bit my inner thigh and itched like mad while my body fatigued heavily for a couple of days. Those were tough days at work.


----------

